# Star Wars: George Lucas war wegen der Sequel-Trilogie sauer



## Darkmoon76 (24. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: George Lucas war wegen der Sequel-Trilogie sauer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: George Lucas war wegen der Sequel-Trilogie sauer*


----------



## Poloner (24. September 2019)

"Han shot first!" - Tja, sieht er mal wie sowas nerven kann


----------



## Cap1701D (24. September 2019)

LOL, Milliarden einsacken und dann rummeckern. Unterstes Niveau.


----------



## Nikolis (24. September 2019)

zum glück haben sie ihn ignoriert... die idee mit den medicloreanern war schon die größte grütze, und hat viele inhalte komplett entmysthifiziert!


----------



## THEDICEFAN (24. September 2019)

Ich kann ihn da schon verstehen- an Stelle das man mit seinem Baby macht was man will, hätte man ihm zu Ehren sich zumindest teilweise an seine outlines halten können, schließlich kennt sich der Erfinder im Normalfall am besten in seiner eigenen Welt aus...
Sicherlich hat er das Geld gut gebrauchen können, aber wenn man Lebenswerk weitergibt hat man sicherlich grundlegend eine andere Art von Sicht auf ein derartiges Verfahren.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2019)

naja, der hatte jetzt 10 Jahre Zeit gehabt und nix gemacht
lieber den alten Film verschlimmbessert


----------



## LOX-TT (24. September 2019)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> ... hätte man ihm zu Ehren sich zumindest ...



Kleinigkeiten hat man ja sogar für ihn eingebaut, zum Beispiel bei Rogue One den Panzer-Trooper auf Jedha , weil ihm das Helm-Design so gut gefallen hat bei einem Besuch der Dreharbeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab vielleicht woanders auch noch was, aber an die Sache mit dem Tank-Trooper kann ich mich halt erinnern


----------



## SpieleKing (24. September 2019)

Naaaajaaa, ganz ehrlich, Lucas ist ein Visionär, aber ein grottiger Geschichtenerzähler. Hätte man Star Wars so gemacht wie es von ihm eig. geplant gewesen war, hätte man eine komplett lineare und erzählerisch überraschungsfreie Geschichte bekommen. Auch die Umsetzung von Epi. 1-3 ist rückwirkend sehr fraglich. Also ich bin mit dem aktuellen Stand sehr zufrieden =D


----------



## Frullo (24. September 2019)

George Lucas ist kein guter Regisseur, wenn es um Schauspieler und Dialoge geht, aber wenn es um das Outlining und das Visuelle geht, hat er meines Erachtens ganz oben mitgespielt. Leider werden wir nie erfahren, wie seine "Trilogien-Trilogie" geworden wäre... 

Eines ist sicher: Er hat auf jeden Fall genug Geld erhalten, um bei einem guten Therapeuten zu lernen, wie man sein Lebenswerk loslässt


----------



## HolgerHans (24. September 2019)

Da war wohl für Kathleen Kennedy nicht genug SJW Kram in Lucas' Outline Ideen...

Stattdessen entschied man sich Ep 4 wieder zu verwursten, nur halt moderner (sprich weiblich Luke Skywalker, nur natürlich viel stärker)

The Farce Awakens war der mit Abstand frecheste und Ideenlose Klon eines Films den ich je gesehen hab und absolut kreativlos.

Ich bleib dabei, die Prequels waren mit Abstand besser, als das Disney Wrack was die Sequels nennen.
 Wenjgstens hatte Lucas kreative Ideen und erweiterte das Universum mit neuen Welten, Aliens, der Macht etc.

Disney, Rian Johnson und Jar Jar Abrams hingegen kopierten einfach alles und schrieben ihren Müll rein.  Ne glatte 6 für kreativlosigkeit und das auch noch als Regisseur.
 Die mussten wohl viel Vitamin B haben, anders kann man das nicht erklären.


----------



## Wubaron (24. September 2019)

So sehr ich Ep 1-3 mag, bin ich froh das die Outlines nicht umgesetzt wurden. Das hört sich echt nicht gut an. Das hätte ziemlich am Bild von Jedi und Sith gerüttelt wenn sie nur „missbraucht“ werden würden.


----------



## LostViking (25. September 2019)

Joah hätte er halt nicht die Rechte Verkauft. Selber Schuld


----------



## TheQuestionPG (25. September 2019)

HolgerHans schrieb:


> ...


"
So ein Beitrag voller Hass und frei von allem was Sapiens ist kann auch nur von einem "8lger8ans " kommen. Die dunkle (dunkelbraune?) Seite der Macht ist stark in Dir. Gut, dass diese an sich so schwach ist.  Star Wars gehörte schon immer uns Zivilisierten, also heule nicht herum.


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2019)

Mal vom SJW-Geblubber abgesehen hat er doch mit der eigentlichen Aussage nicht ganz unrecht bzw. selbst ich habe den siebten Teil als schamlose Kopie des vierten Teils empfunden. Alles natürlich eine Stufe großer und besser und toller und grafisch beeindruckender, aber runtergebrochen war da jetzt nichts was irgendwie "kreativ" oder "einzigartig" gewesen wäre. Leider.

*Mich* hat das nicht so gestört bzw. ich fühlte mich im Kino gut unterhalten, aber ein Kumpel von mir hat auf dem Weg nach Hause 40min pausenlos "geranted" wie unfassbar einfallslos die Story ist und und und [...].


----------



## TheQuestionPG (25. September 2019)

Oh, ich finde die Filme (Teil 7 ging noch so halbwegs) auch furchtbar, aber das hat nichts mit der politisierenden, reaktionären Hetze des Mitforisten zu tun, der hier bloß billig-durchschaubar eine Gelegenheit konstruiert um seine kruden, aufklärungsverachtenden Thesen  herauszubellen.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (25. September 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> "
> So ein Beitrag voller Hass und frei von allem was Sapiens ist kann auch nur von einem "8lger8ans " kommen. Die dunkle (dunkelbraune?) Seite der Macht ist stark in Dir. Gut, dass diese an sich so schwach ist.  Star Wars gehörte schon immer uns Zivilisierten, also heule nicht herum.


Jemanden sofort in eine Schublade zu stecken, um sich nicht mit seiner Meinung herumschlagen zu müssen, finde ich nicht übermässig zivilisiert und dann ausgerechnet noch die Nazikeule. Wie wäre es stattdessen mit Argumenten?
Episode 7 war primär ein Remake, das erfolgreich aus der Nostalgie der Menschen Kapital schlug - ob der Film deswegen schlecht war, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Aber gerade bei Episode 8 kann man nicht von mangelnder Kreativität sprechen, sonst würde der Film nicht von so vielen Star Wars-Fans mit einer solchen Leidenschaft gehasst, weil er zu anders ist. Das wäre doch z.B. ein stichhaltiger Punkt gewesen?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. September 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> "
> So ein Beitrag voller Hass und frei von allem was Sapiens ist kann auch nur von einem "8lger8ans " kommen. Die dunkle (dunkelbraune?) Seite der Macht ist stark in Dir. Gut, dass diese an sich so schwach ist.  Star Wars gehörte schon immer uns Zivilisierten, also heule nicht herum.



Na das mit dem "uns Zivilisierten" solltest du vielleicht überdenken, wenn du jemandem unterstellst, daß er seinen Namen aufgrund rechtsextremem Gedankengut hier ausgewählt hat.
Gib mal bei Google Holger Hans ein, wähle den ersten Treffer - ein Rechtsanwalt - und unterstelle ihm in einer Email das mit dem "8lger8ans ".
Melde dich dann anschließend nochmal in ein paar Wochen, was dich das, inklusive Unterlassungserklärung, grob kosten wird.



Rabowke schrieb:


> *Mich* hat das nicht so gestört bzw.



Apropo stören:
Was mich weitaus mehr verwundert, ist die Tatsache, daß im Anschluß an deinen Post ein Moderator fröhlich frei seine Meinung schreibt und solch einen heftigen Aussetzer toleriert.
Frage:
*Muß* man unbedingt den Post melden oder werden die Moderatoren hier auch von sich aus tätig?


----------



## TheQuestionPG (25. September 2019)

Siehe mein Beitrag oben. Und ich habe mich de facto mit 8olger8ans' Beiträge beschäftigt. Die "Nazikeule" mag heikel sein, hier ist sie mMn berechtigt, sonst hätte ich sie nicht angewandt. Der Gute ist doch recht selbstentlarvend, da gibt es nichts schönzureden.
Kann und will nicht gegen Deine Ansichten zu Ep. 7 u. 8 argumentieren, denn ich teile sei großteils, darum ging es dem 88er jedoch nicht, mir in meiner Replik entsprechend auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> [...]
> Apropo stören: Was mich weitaus mehr verwundert, ist die Tatsache, daß im Anschluß an deinen Post ein Moderator fröhlich frei seine Meinung schreibt und solch einen heftigen Aussetzer toleriert.
> Frage:
> *Muß* man unbedingt den Post melden oder werden die Moderatoren hier auch von sich aus tätig?


... welch heftige Aussetzer und vor allem zitierst du mich und schreibst im gleichen Atemzug etwas von "im Anschluss an deinen Post ein Moderator [...]". 

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist folgende: dass überdurchschnittlich häufig vom "rechten" Spektrum, und das meine ich ohne Wertung,  das SJW-Geblubber kommt.  Kann falsch sein, kann dem Holger zu unrecht angelastet werden, aber dann ist Holger immer noch ein großer und kann sich selbst äußern.

Ansonsten sollte man Beiträge, wo man denkt diese sind mindestens diskussionswürdig, melden. Tut keinem Weh und wir Moderatoren bekommen eine Meldung und können dies dann in Ruhe prüfen. Wir lesen nicht jeden Beitrag, vor allem wenn man auf Beiträge antwortet und besagter Post erst später im Thread erscheint, da ist die Gefahr groß Beiträge zu übersehen. Leider.

Aus dem Grund: *immer* Beiträge mit einer *nachvollziehbaren* Erklärung melden, fertig.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (25. September 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich de facto mit 8olger8ans' Beiträge beschäftigt. Die "Nazikeule" mag heikel sein, hier ist sie mMn berechtigt, sonst hätte ich sie nicht angewandt. Der Gute ist doch recht selbstentlarvend, da gibt es nichts schönzureden...darum ging es dem 88er jedoch nicht...



Wenn man im Morast steckt, sollte man nicht noch weiter reinlaufen.
§ 186 StGB angewandt und sein nächster Urlaub ist schon zu einem guten Teil gegenfinanziert. 

Edit: Rechtschreibefehler...


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2019)

wobei, naja, sonderlich Kreativ war nach den Maßstäben der Hater der erste Film auch nicht sondern die Formel des Monomythos auf das Inhalte aus Die Verborgene Festung (funfact, die erste Fassung mit Starkiller war die Verborgene Festung im Weltraum), Dambusters, Flash Gordon und Dune, der Wüstenplanet (Frank Herbert war damals schon Sauer)

Aber ne, nur Disney ist Böse ...

Abgesehen davon wüsste ich immer noch gerne warum es Okay ist einen Farmer und einen kleinen Jungen in ein Cockpit setzen zu können, ohne auch nur mal 5min im Simulator gesessen zu haben und das Gerät perfekt zu bedienen zu können, aber sobald die Figur keinen Penis hat ist die ja Übermäßig stark obwohl die nur gegen einen schwer angeschossenen Kylo ne Schnitt sieht und ansonsten gerade mal trotz 10 Jahre Kampferfahrung gerade mal gegen eine Red Guard bestand hat, Kylo aber gegen die restlichen, ja ne is klar ... 

Also da hier Leute weiterhin anderen nicht die Meinung lassen die Filme gut zu finden und dann weiterhin irgendwelche schon heuchlerischen Sachen zu schreiben wo man sich Fragen muss ob man den Film überhaupt mal gesehen hat bzw. überhaupt was anderes als Scheiße finden zu wollen, warum soll ich aufhören?


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2019)

Nun halten wir mal *alle* den Ball flach ... das 88-Gelabere war genau so unpassend und deplaziert wie das SJW-Geblubber. Punkt. Jetzt sollte man das auch mal gut sein lassen, niemand wurde direkt angegangen oder irgendjemand wurde *direkt* etwas unterstellt bzw. als etwas bezeichnet, was strafbar wäre.


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> [...]Also da hier Leute weiterhin anderen nicht die Meinung lassen die Filme gut zu finden [...]




... man sollte den Leuten aber auch das Recht lassen den Film schlecht zu finden. Ansonsten, wer gesteht hier anderen keine eigene Meinung zu? Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht dass das Problem ein *weiblicher* Skywalker ist, ganz im Gegenteil: das Problem ist das der vierte Teil einfach kopiert wurde mit ein paar Anpassungen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Frullo (25. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei, naja, sonderlich Kreativ war nach den Maßstäben der Hater der erste Film auch nicht sondern die Formel des Monomythos auf das Inhalte aus Die Verborgene Festung (funfact, die erste Fassung mit Starkiller war die Verborgene Festung im Weltraum), Dambusters, Flash Gordon und Dune, der Wüstenplanet (Frank Herbert war damals schon Sauer)



Gut klauen muss man eben können. Nur Gott (wenn man daran glaubt...) erschafft aus dem Nichts, wir Sterblichen bauen nur auf Bestehendem auf und interpretieren es neu. Der entscheidende Unterschied, werter Enisra, ist, dass George zumindest nicht bei seinem eigenen Franchise geklaut hat - weil es das Franchise bei IV noch gar nicht gab... Wenn man aber hingeht und schamlos den Ursprungsfilm des Franchises kannibalisiert, tja dann darf es nicht nur sondern muss es Kritik regnen...



Enisra schrieb:


> Aber ne, nur Disney ist Böse ...



Das ist ein Thema für sich: Wie die da in Sachen Copyright teilweise rumbrüllen und ständig versuchen, die Zeit wie lange ein Copyright gilt zu verlängern ist einfach nur... äh, böse.



Enisra schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wüsste ich immer noch gerne warum es Okay ist einen Farmer und einen kleinen Jungen in ein Cockpit setzen zu können, ohne auch nur mal 5min im Simulator gesessen zu haben und das Gerät perfekt zu bedienen zu können, aber sobald die Figur keinen Penis hat ist die ja Übermäßig stark obwohl die nur gegen einen schwer angeschossenen Kylo ne Schnitt sieht und ansonsten gerade mal trotz 10 Jahre Kampferfahrung gerade mal gegen eine Red Guard bestand hat, Kylo aber gegen die restlichen, ja ne is klar ...



Hat Nix, Null, Nada mit dem Geschlecht zu tun. Gut möglich, dass Luke OP war, aber im Vergleich dazu ist Lukes OP eine Lutschtablette und Reys OP Viagra. Das ist eben auch so etwas das ständig als "Argument" hervorgekramt wird: Die angeblichen Hater mögen keine starke Frauen im Film. Das stimmt so einfach nicht. Was die meisten nicht mögen sind schlecht geschriebene Frauen im Film. Das es dann noch ein paar Incels gibt, die sich in dieser Richtung äussern bezweifelt niemand, aber das ist wohl eher eine zu vernachlässigende Minderheit.



Enisra schrieb:


> Also da hier Leute weiterhin anderen nicht die Meinung lassen die Filme gut zu finden und dann weiterhin irgendwelche schon heuchlerischen Sachen zu schreiben wo man sich Fragen muss ob man den Film überhaupt mal gesehen hat bzw. überhaupt was anderes als Scheiße finden zu wollen, warum soll ich aufhören?



Nur wirst DU nicht angemacht, wenn DU schreibst, Du fändest VII und VIII gut, aber DU machst jeden an, der VII und VIII schlecht findet. So einfach ist das.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (25. September 2019)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Siehe mein Beitrag oben. Und ich habe mich de facto mit 8olger8ans' Beiträge beschäftigt. Die "Nazikeule" mag heikel sein, hier ist sie mMn berechtigt, sonst hätte ich sie nicht angewandt. Der Gute ist doch recht selbstentlarvend, da gibt es nichts schönzureden.
> Kann und will nicht gegen Deine Ansichten zu Ep. 7 u. 8 argumentieren, denn ich teile sei großteils, darum ging es dem 88er jedoch nicht, mir in meiner Replik entsprechend auch nicht.


Das "mMn berechtigt" würde ich nicht gelten lassen, denn jeder der das tut (egal ob Nazi, SJW usw.), findet es angebracht, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es ein verbaler Totschläger ist, um eine Diskussion abzuwürgen, oder gleich im Keim zu ersticken.
Mein eigentliches Problem ist aber, dass ich das, scheinbar offensichtliche, faschistische Element schlicht nicht sehe. Wenn du Frauenhass o.Ä. anführen würdest, könnte ich das noch eher nachvolziehen, aber rechtsradikale Thesen kann ich auch mit Fantasie nicht erkennen - es sei denn es fusst wirklich nur auf dem SJW. Ich will keine Diskussion mit dir lostreten, aber wenn mich jemand erleuchten könnte, wäre das schön.


----------



## Fraiser_ (25. September 2019)

Wenn man verkauft hat man nichts mehr zu melden.... Hinterher meckern, dass auf einen nicht mehr gehört wird wenn man nicht mehr Chef ist, das ist schon etwas naiv.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (27. Februar 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Gut klauen muss man eben können. Nur Gott (wenn man daran glaubt...) erschafft aus dem Nichts, wir Sterblichen bauen nur auf Bestehendem auf und interpretieren es neu.



So ein Blödsinn ! Da fällt einem ja das Rad vor die Füsse. Und Gott erschafft schon mal gar nichts, nicht mal sich selber, sondern ist genauso, wie seine ungefähr 50.000 - 100.000 Kollegen (ich empfehle mal zu sehen, wieviel "Götter" alleine die Ägypter aus dem Nichts erschaffen haben) eine 
Erfindung des Menschen. Genauso wie vor 2000+ Jahren Menschen vor Statuen von Zeus & Co. auf die Kniee gefallen sind und sie heute nur noch alte Steinstatuen sind, kann es sein, dass zB. nach einer Klimakatstrophe die Vatikanreste oder ein ausgegrabenes Jerusalem genauso kopfschüttelnd bestaunt werden, während die aktuelle State of The Art Märchenfigur angewinselt wird. Da braucht doch nur irgend ein Wichtigtuer mit einer absurden Geschichte vom Waldspaziergang zurückkommen und behaupten er hätte angeblich eine goldene Tafel bekommen, hundert Jahre später ist es eine grosse Religion. Schliesslich hat das ebenfalls schon einer gemacht.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (27. Februar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wüsste ich immer noch gerne warum es Okay ist einen Farmer und einen kleinen Jungen in ein Cockpit setzen zu können, ohne auch nur mal 5min im Simulator gesessen zu haben und das Gerät perfekt zu bedienen zu können,



Der Vergleich stimmt einfach nicht. Gerade Luke ist damals als rechter Tölpel dargestellt worden, der eigentlich nichts konnte. Guck dir die Szene auf dem Todesstern an und du wirst sehen, dass Leia viel besser schiesst und er nur dumm rumsteht. Auf dem Falken hampelt er mit dem Lichtschwert rum und stellt dumme Fragen. Lediglich fliegen konnte er gut und zwar weiol er JAHRELANG schon mit dem Gleiter rumgeflogen ist und Wump Ratten abgeschossen hat, die auch nicht grösser sind, als eine Ventilationsöffnung. Luke ist gerade ein Gegenargument, denn er hat sich alle Jedi Fähigkeiten mehr als hart erarbeiten müssen. Rey dagegen kann von Anfang an einfach alles und das nervt. Das hat absolut nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun, sondern mit der Figur. Ripley finde ich grossartig, eine tolle Figur in Aliens. Die Frauen in 50er Jahre SF Filmen, die keine 5 Meter weglaufen konnten und dann nicht einmal mehr aufstehen konnten fand und finde ich schon immer unerträglich, quasi das exakte Gegenteil von Rey.

Klein Anakin ist so eine Sache. Abgesehen davon, dass kleine Kinder für mich ohnehin nicht in ein Cockpit gehören, hast du hier ebenfalls unterschlagen, dass er so ein ganz klein wenig Erfahrung mit Gleitern hat. Wer ein Podrace gewinnt ist vermnutlich auch im Gleiter ein Ass, egal mit welchen Genitalien ausgestattet.

Ich habe mich von Anfang an an Reys Allmachts Befähigungen gestört, genauso, wie an Kylos "Laserstrahlen Einfrierungen". Das nervigste und grösste "Alleskönner" Ar..........ch ist und bleibt aber der unerträgliche Wesley (Measley) Crusher, bei mir stehts mit braunem Fleck hinten in seinem Strameplanzug mit dem er in den ersten Staffeln immer auf der Enterprise rumgeturnt ist, den Erwachsenen auf den Sack gegangen ist und die Folge ruiniert hat. 

Als ob das was dem Geschlecht zu tun hat. Pah ! Bei Star Wars ist es eine völlig übertriebene SJ Agenda, bei Star Trek die "Kind muss unbedingt dabei sein Agenda" von Hollywood, die schon so manchen Film ruiniert hat


----------



## Loosa (27. Februar 2020)

Und weil SJW vs. 88 nicht konstruktiv genug waren werfen wir gleich noch ne Religionsbombe in den alten Thread. Cool.
Vielleicht noch was wegen Klimaschutz und Evolution obendrauf? Das fehlt noch.


----------



## Frullo (27. Februar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn ! Da fällt einem ja das Rad vor die Füsse. Und Gott erschafft schon mal gar nichts, nicht mal sich selber, sondern ist genauso, wie seine ungefähr 50.000 - 100.000 Kollegen (ich empfehle mal zu sehen, wieviel "Götter" alleine die Ägypter aus dem Nichts erschaffen haben) eine
> Erfindung des Menschen. Genauso wie vor 2000+ Jahren Menschen vor Statuen von Zeus & Co. auf die Kniee gefallen sind und sie heute nur noch alte Steinstatuen sind, kann es sein, dass zB. nach einer Klimakatstrophe die Vatikanreste oder ein ausgegrabenes Jerusalem genauso kopfschüttelnd bestaunt werden, während die aktuelle State of The Art Märchenfigur angewinselt wird. Da braucht doch nur irgend ein Wichtigtuer mit einer absurden Geschichte vom Waldspaziergang zurückkommen und behaupten er hätte angeblich eine goldene Tafel bekommen, hundert Jahre später ist es eine grosse Religion. Schliesslich hat das ebenfalls schon einer gemacht.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, daher nochmal für Dich - dieses mal mit Fettschrift, kursiv und unterstrichen:

Gut klauen muss man eben können. Nur Gott (*wenn man daran glaubt...*) erschafft aus dem Nichts, wir Sterblichen bauen nur auf Bestehendem auf und interpretieren es neu. 

Von daher kannst Du das gefallene Rad gerne wieder aufheben und es da verstauen, wo die Sonne nie hin scheint. Und damit wir das Thema "Gottheit" noch mal kurz auf die wissenschaftliche Basis stellen: Die Existenz einer übergeordneten Entität lässt sich nicht beweisen. Aber: Die Nichtexistenz *von irgendwas* - inklusive des Spaghetti-Monsters - lässt sich genauso wenig beweisen. Von daher ist Deine Tirade genauso vermessen wie jene eines x-beliebigen Fundamentalisten jeder x-beliebigen Religion. Der einzige sinnvolle Standpunkt ist der eines Agnostikers, egal ob man sich Theist oder Atheist schimpft.


----------



## KylRoy (27. Februar 2020)

Ich kann George Lucas sehr gut verstehen.  Für mich sind die Sequel Filme auch mehr oder weniger einfallsloser Mist der am Ende doch keinen Sinn ergibt. Die Hinrichtung des Charakters von Luke Skywalker in Teil 8 finde ich am schlimmsten.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Februar 2020)

Es gab keine Hinrichtung Luke Skywalkers 
Das genaue Gegenteil war der Fall, Luke hat sein Leben freiwillig geopfert, in dem er sein Ebenbild auf Crait erscheinen lies um seinen Freunden und dem verbliebenen Widerstand die Flucht durch die Salzhöhlenbasis zu ermöglichen, während Kylo und die First Order beschäftigt/abgelenkt wurden.


----------



## Enisra (27. Februar 2020)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Ich kann George Lucas sehr gut verstehen.  Für mich sind die Sequel Filme auch mehr oder weniger einfallsloser Mist der am Ende doch keinen Sinn ergibt. Die Hinrichtung des Charakters von Luke Skywalker in Teil 8 finde ich am schlimmsten.



und das ist das Problem, nicht das man Filme schlecht findet ... man erfindet Blödsinnige Sachen um den Film mies zu machen
und bei sowas muss man schon fragen ob ihr die Filme geschaut habt, würde zumindest auch erklären warum man nur Erfundene Gründe nennen kann und nicht Reale Probleme
Abgesehen davon war es das jedihaftigeste in komplett Star Wars, eine Armee gewaltlos aufzuhalten


----------

